# Functional and/or Conformation Critique (3 yr 5 mnth WL male)



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Would greatly appreciate any comments and critiques on his functional structure or conformation. Even speculation is welcome! Would really appreciate any type of analysis or thoughts.

3 years and 5 months old, primarily West German working lines with some DDR through his dam. 










Slightly different angle









Headshot









Movement - the angle of this shot makes it appear as if he is traveling downhill, but in reality the ground is fairly level. 









Quick thanks to Xeph on this board for her wonderful compliments and critique on his gait a few days prior.


----------



## kriegerhund (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know enough yet to critique, but he is a gorgeous dog!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I cannot give a critique either but he is a nice looking very well muscled dog to me.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Wanted to add (forgot to the first time) that I realize he is overstretched, and that he does not have any breaks in his topline - just a batch of wavy fur around the withers.



kriegerhund said:


> I don't know enough yet to critique, but he is a gorgeous dog!


Thank you very much!



jocoyn said:


> I cannot give a critique either but he is a nice looking very well muscled dog to me.


Thank you, I appreciate that a lot! We are trying to work on getting back in shape - I was away from home for a while and he was about 6 or 7 lbs heavier than ideal. I am glad to hear that he is looking good!



[email protected] said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Critiques and any other comments/thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Nicely pigmented male with great masculine features. Good solid bone with (what looks to be) dark eyes. Normal withers and ok topline. Croup is steep and there is a slight break with the topline there. Nice front angulation and ok rear angulation. I think he is a bit overstretched in the rear which gives him a slightly hocky look so I would try to minimize that next time. Good muscle, but I like my dogs very thin and ribby so I think his structure/definition would show better with a couple less pounds. Use a fur saver or thin leather collar next time. The thick collar detracts from his stack imo so you can't see his head/neck as well. Try to brush down his cow licks next time. I think his topline would appear better without them. Were you stacking and taking the pictures yourself?

Cool dog. I very much like his balanced and substantial appearance


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for your critique, I was hoping you would give your opinion!

Yes, I was on my own - this was during our morning walk. I set him up, told him to 'stay', threw a ball for a more alert look, and started snapping pictures. Fairly typical morning routine for us  He is definitely overstretched in the rear. 

And I absolutely agree, he needs to lose at least 4 to 6 more pounds. I like to see the outline of the last few ribs, and currently I cannot unless he is panting or fully extended. I was away from home for quite a while and came back to a dog 6 or 7 lbs past ideal. We started working back towards getting in shape and will continue to do so! 

This is our thinnest collar :wild: I will have to see about getting a fursaver, next time I'll remember to take the collar off. Good tip about combing down that patch of crazy wavy fur, it would definitely be an improvement. 

Thanks again for your comments and critique! It was great to read what you said and look back at the pictures to find what you noticed.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I asked about who took the picture because I think you can get more expression and intensity out of him if you were standing out in front and keeping his attention. Run him around so he is panting nicely. Have someone else take the picture and go out front to keep his focus. You might need to hide if he is very drivey and keeps breaking his stack. He looks almost calm here and I feel there's a power inside him that can be fully exhibited if he had his handler to focus on up front. Then you can capture that intense look, expressive eyes with a sly half grin and would fully showcase his gorgeous face. I remember a picture you posted a while back and he had his gaze on you. The look of love, respect and devotion...very nice! I really like seeing a dog "smile" and show his connection to the handler. 
He looks very well-cared for! Lucky boy!

I think all-k9 and hallmark k9 are on the west coast so you might be able to get cheap shipping and delivered fast if you order a fursaver from them.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

qbchottu said:


> ...if you were standing out in front and keeping his attention. Run him around so he is panting nicely. Have someone else take the picture and go out front to keep his focus.


OP- you could use the camera's self timer to accomplish this.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

qbchottu said:


> I asked about who took the picture because I think you can get more expression and intensity out of him if you were standing out in front and keeping his attention. Run him around so he is panting nicely. Have someone else take the picture and go out front to keep his focus. You might need to hide if he is very drivey and keeps breaking his stack. He looks almost calm here and I feel there's a power inside him that can be fully exhibited if he had his handler to focus on up front. Then you can capture that intense look, expressive eyes with a sly half grin and would fully showcase his gorgeous face. I remember a picture you posted a while back and he had his gaze on you. The look of love, respect and devotion...very nice! I really like seeing a dog "smile" and show his connection to the handler.
> He looks very well-cared for! Lucky boy!
> 
> I think all-k9 and hallmark k9 are on the west coast so you might be able to get cheap shipping and delivered fast if you order a fursaver from them.


Thank you very much for those last comments especially, I am thrilled that you remembered and noticed that... I like this dog's look and structure (and will certainly admit my bias!) but more than that I love the relationship we share. He does have just the loveliest expression, but you're spot on - he's dead bored in these pictures 

As I've said, it's very routine for him to practice staying still while I set him up, so many of his pictures are posed. One thing I don't worry about is him breaking his stack, he knows 'stay' includes his feet and even that tail! He does this on a daily basis so it's very much old news for him, even when I throw a ball for his attention. He's a powerhouse of a dog, but he's completely relaxed here and it IS a bit of a shame. 

I am definitely his greatest motivation for anything, his default action has always been to watch me and what I'm doing, so it would definitely work better with me catching his attention. Usually even with the ball, he will only watch it as it's being thrown, and then turn back to me again. It's difficult getting a profile shot without having to throw multiple things out in front of him.

I will see about setting up that tripod, or getting a friend/family member to tag along. I was just chatting with a friend about meeting up and getting pictures of our dogs, so hopefully she can help. She shows her dog (nonGSD) in conformation so she has an eye for it. 



wildo said:


> OP- you could use the camera's self timer to accomplish this.


That's true, I don't utilize that often enough. I also have a remote control/trigger I could make use of, too. That would probably be best for when I go out with the intention of getting a stacked shot, that way I can bring the tripod. This pictures are just from our morning walk, so all I had was the camera.


----------

